# TTS stage III - Turbo Upgrade



## Senator (Mar 4, 2009)

This is what we expect to achieve when I can get my TTS the 700 miles to APR's Pacific headquarters for three weeks so that they can finalise their Stage III development. They are confident that the DSG is up to it, from their testing so far.

NOTE: Stock curves are for S3

click to enlarge


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

421 Hp, nice.


----------



## egi (Feb 23, 2009)

what turbo for this? GT28**r still?


----------



## Garduna (Jan 25, 2009)

With such a boost like that, will it wear and tear the engine much???


----------



## Senator (Mar 4, 2009)

egi said:


> what turbo for this? GT28**r still?


Yep


----------



## Senator (Mar 4, 2009)

Garduna said:


> With such a boost like that, will it wear and tear the engine much???


Not really any more than the OEM turbo...that's why I happy they are using what is still a small turbo.


----------



## bdzy88 (Apr 7, 2009)

Mate, should i ask what $$$$$$ we are talking here? haha...


----------



## Senator (Mar 4, 2009)

bdzy88 said:


> Mate, should i ask what $$$$$$ we are talking here? haha...


Quite a few Dave but still a lot cheaper than an RS.......and with better performance.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

It can't be safe dialing up the output by that much.
Just moving from 200 to 272 needs all the guts of the 20T upgrading...


----------



## Senator (Mar 4, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> It can't be safe dialing up the output by that much.
> Just moving from 200 to 272 needs all the guts of the 20T upgrading...


One way to find out Tosh. 

There will be a few internal upgrades.
The 2.0TFSI is proving to be a very resilient engine.and the S3 from which these outputs came has been hammering around Sydney for six months now, without problem.
APR now have a number of S3's worldwide with the Stage III tune all without misadventure.

There is still a bit of development work still to be done for the TTS and this should be carried out using my car, hopefully in the next six weeks.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Well looking at the dyno plot, it's clear that for any timed acceleration, particularly in-gear acceleration, the performance will be very impressive.

But, imho, I think the upgrade would be very disappointing - 90% of the time I drive my car in the 1.5-4krpm engine range, and with this stageIII "enhancement" there is both considerably less power and torque available. I think the driveability would probably suffer and personally I wouldn't be prepared to make the trade at the cost of so much low-end power.


----------



## Senator (Mar 4, 2009)

powerplay said:


> Well looking at the dyno plot, it's clear that for any timed acceleration, particularly in-gear acceleration, the performance will be very impressive.
> 
> But, imho, I think the upgrade would be very disappointing - 90% of the time I drive my car in the 1.5-4krpm engine range, and with this stageIII "enhancement" there is both considerably less power and torque available. I think the driveability would probably suffer and personally I wouldn't be prepared to make the trade at the cost of so much low-end power.


I hear what you say powerplay......and it did initially concern me, but let me ask you one question.....do you ever leave your DSG in Drive or Sport? The difference low down is actually FAR less than the difference in responsiveness between D and S from a stock TTS


----------



## aleicgrant (Oct 17, 2005)

with rods and other assorted bits the figure that was tossed around here by APR in the states was
close to $15k installed

Now that may have come down a bit with some more development and guess who is chatting up APR USA to be that candidate.............


----------



## Senator (Mar 4, 2009)

aleicgrant said:


> with rods and other assorted bits the figure that was tossed around here by APR in the states was
> close to $15k installed
> 
> Now that may have come down a bit with some more development and guess who is chatting up APR USA to be that candidate.............


You were always very smooth Aleic.  
Most of the development work has been completed at APR Oceania with two S3's are on the road at the moment.
Most of the hack work seems to be done in Oz on the 2.0TFSI while the remapping is done in Alabama.
Here's a link to the two build threads.
http://www.ozaudi.com/forums/showthread.php?t=21995&page=4

http://www.ozaudi.com/forums/showthread.php?t=19366&page=16

BTW Got your ECU no yet?
Really wouldn't bother because if you have expanded memory you're likely to be the only one out there.


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

Senator said:


> Garduna said:
> 
> 
> > With such a boost like that, will it wear and tear the engine much???
> ...


hahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahhaahhahahahahahahahahahahha


----------



## Senator (Mar 4, 2009)

BLinky said:


> Senator said:
> 
> 
> > Garduna said:
> ...


Not very adventurous, are you BLinky?


----------

